# Multi-Purpose Build - 60k Budget



## Mystic (Jun 12, 2010)

Posted this on some other forum-that-must-not-be-named but realised they required post approval and its been a while since so I thought I'll try good ol' thinkdigit.



*Q: What is your budget?*
- About Rs.60K, but can be increased to a maximum amount of Rs.70k.​


*Q: When do you plan to purchase the build?*
- In a week or two (June).​


*Q: What is your existing hardware configuration (component name - component brand and model)*
- Completely new build.​


*Q: Which hardware will you be keeping (component name - component brand and model)*
- None​


*Q: Which hardware component are you looking to buy (component name). If you have already decided on a configuration then please mention the (component brand and model) as well, this will help us in fine tuning your requirement.*
- CPU - Intel Core i5 or i7 (is that even possible in this budget?)
- Monitor - 22" or 24" inch



*Q: Is this going to be your final configuration or you would be adding/upgrading a component in near future. If yes then please mention when and which component*
- No, this will be final configuration and I don't plan to upgrade anytime soon (2 years). 
/-/ *Edit:* Actually, I'm probably going to get another monitor (same size and make) for this rig soon, so looking for something that can support dual monitors.​


*Q: Where will you buy this hardware? (Online/City/TE Dealer)*
- Nehru Place, Delhi.​


*Q: What is your intended use for this PC/hardware*
- Graphic Designing (Photoshop, Illustrator, Flash etc.)
- Desktop Processing
- Browsing
- Gaming
- Download rig, 24x7 operation
- Watching HD [& Blu-Ray] movies


*Q: Do you have any brand preference or dislike? Please name them and the reason for your preference/dislike.*
- Not really, but for CPU I'd prefer an Intel processor. Oh, and, please don't suggest an eye-blinding-neon-lights-led-in-your-face cabinet. ​


*Q: If you will be playing games then which type of games will you be playing?*
- GTA VI
- COD
- Bad Company 2 



*Q: What is your preferred monitor resolution for gaming and normal usage*
Higher the better.
- Desktop - 1920 x 1200
- Gaming - 1280 x 728



*Q: Are you looking to overclock?*
No, never done it before and *I* most likely will mess things up.​


*Q: Which operating system do you intend to use with this configuration?*
- Windows 7
- Windows XP
Also going through OSx86Project guides (Hackintosh), will see if it supported.


Thank you!


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 12, 2010)

Intel Core i7 930 - *  INR 14,400.00*
MSI X58 Pro-E -*      INR 10,400.00 *
      Corsair ddr3 xms3 4GB - *     INR 7,150.00 *
      CORSAIR TX 650 -      *INR 6,700.00*
CoolerMaster CM 690 plus II Advanced Case -*      INR 5,200.00*
MSI 5850 Twin Frozr II - *     INR 16,700.00       *
WD 500GB Caviar Blue HDD - *     INR 2,000.00       *
WD 500GB Caviar Blue HDD - *     INR 2,000.00*
Any 22 Inch Monitor -*      INR 9,000.00*
TOTAL -      *INR 73,550.00
*Do you need to purchase a UPS also ?


----------



## Mystic (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks, pulsar_swift!

I've a local brand UPS here, should I just keep it or buy a new one since I don't want to put this rig on risk? And any specific reason you suggested 500GB x2 instead of 1TB x1 HDD? I think Seagate 1TB costs around INR 3,400 - 3,600. 

BTW, that really took me over the budget and I still have to buy ODD, keyboard/mouse, etc with extra.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 13, 2010)

Phenom II X4 955 3.2GHz B.E. @ 7.9k
MSI 890GXM-G65 @7.2k
Kingston 2 * 2 GB DDR3 1333MHz @ 5.1k
Sapphire HD5870 1GB GDDR5 @ 23k
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB @ 4.2k 
LG 22x DVD @ 1.1k
Corsair VX550W @ 4.7k
NZXT M59 @ 3.8k
AOC 2236VW @ 8.4k
Altec Lansing VS-2421 @ 2.5k
Logitech Multimedia @ 0.4k
Logitech MX518 @1.3k

TOTAL - 69.7k
*
if you want to lower the cost get Sapphire HD5850 1GB GDDR5 @ 15.8k*

or you can get this also (but you have to lower the hard disk to 500gb) - 

Core i5 750 2.66GHz @ 9.5k
MSI P55-GD65 @ 8.2k
Kingston 2 * 2 GB DDR3 1333MHz @ 5.1k
Sapphire HD5870 1GB GDDR5 @ 23k
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 500GB @ 2k
LG 22x DVD @ 1.1k
Corsair VX550W @ 4.7k
NZXT M59 @ 3.8k
AOC 2236VW @ 8.4k
Altec Lansing VS-2421 @ 2.5k
Logitech Multimedia @ 0.4k
Logitech MX518 @1.3k

TOTAL - 70k


----------



## rahul.007 (Jun 13, 2010)

well i suggest you goung with amd phenom II*6 1055t.... it oc's really-really well....

get this....

Phenom II X6 1055t @ 10k
MSI 890GXM-G65 @7.2k
Kingston 2 * 2 GB DDR3 1333MHz @ 5.1k
Sapphire HD5870 1GB GDDR5 @ 23k
wd blue 500gb + green 500gb @ 4.2k 
LG 22x DVD @ 1.1k
Corsair VX550W @ 4.7k
NZXT M59 @ 3.8k
AOC 2236VW @ 8.4k
Altec Lansing VS-2421 @ 2.5k
Logitech Multimedia @ 0.4k
Logitech MX518 @1.3k

TOTAL - 71k


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 13, 2010)

I suggest you go for Rahul's config.
Downgrade the graphics card to MSI HD5850 twin frozer @ 16.7K. 
That will leave you with 5.3K. You can go for a APC 1.1KVA UPS @ Rs 4750.
Upgrade the RAM to GSKILL RIPJAWS @ 6.5K
Its suggested to have 2 HDD's coz, even if one fails you have the other one. If your 1TB HDD fails  ?
Good job rahul.


----------



## rahul.007 (Jun 13, 2010)

thanx.... its always nice to hear someone praising your work....


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 13, 2010)

rahul + pulsar great combo offer


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 13, 2010)

the op is not going to overclock. look his first post carefully.
gaming on a x6 1055t at default speeds sucks. 

none of the above mentioned cpus can give i5 750 a competition in gaming. even 955 beats 1055t in gaming. x6s are just made for multi tasking.

*so i still recommend the op to go with a i5 750 or at the most 955 BE*

read this...



Mystic said:


> [*]*Q: Are you looking to overclock?*
> No, never done it before and *I* most likely will mess things up.​


----------



## rahul.007 (Jun 13, 2010)

everyone thinks so while buying stuff....  even saurabh also thought so when he brought his 1055t.... but only in 2 weeks he called me to his home and we both oc'd it to 3.8ghz stable on stock voltages and stock cooler.... even i first refrained from oc'ing my 955.... but after a month of purchase i to oc'd it to 3.5ghz stable on stock voltages and speed.... 1055t is a great buy.... even if he just enables the turbo core mode (or something like this) in cell menu in bios, it would automatically go upto 3.4ghz without load temp going above 40 at stock hsf.... now.... isn't it a great buy????


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 13, 2010)

But ans. me does it beat 750 in gaming?
And if u can oc 1055t u can oc 750 also very nicely.


----------



## rahul.007 (Jun 13, 2010)

> But ans. me does it beat 750 in gaming?



i know i5 750 is a tamed i7.... but oc'ing 750 wd surely need an oem hsf.... and also once 1055t is oc'd, gaming difference b\w 1055t and i5 750 would be almost indistinguishable.... if he is getting almost same perforemance in gaming(once oc'd) + an increase in performance in multithreaded apps + no need of oem hsf + (MOST IMP) 6 cores, then why going with i5 750.... also he would be closing his upgrade path with i5 750....


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 13, 2010)

Op would be aupgrading after 2 years. Till then amd would also change sockets.
Oem hsf is needed when u oc beyond a certain limits.
Moreover, most games utilize 2 cores & 4 at the most.
Considering turbo core, it only allows x6 1055t to match gaming performance of 955.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 13, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Op would be aupgrading after 2 years. Till then amd would also change sockets.
> Oem hsf is needed when u oc beyond a certain limits.
> Moreover, most games utilize 2 cores & 4 at the most.
> Considering turbo core, it only allows x6 1055t to match gaming performance of 955.



@Jaskanwar&rahul. please both b patient & let OP reply. if he really want try OC or not. chances are, he won't. so he better decide what suites best, rather than u arguing unnecessarily.

& yes, Jaskanwar right. i heard AMD will change socket. rumors are it'll b AM3r2. not sure if it'll support AM3 processors. its coming next year. also with Fusion, Northbridge will vanish ---> new socket, surely. 

so, according to me, for OP got 2 option: X4 955 (if possible 965) or i5 750. its enough powerful to guide OP for 2-3yrs.


----------



## rahul.007 (Jun 13, 2010)

but some of bulldozers proccys would be of am3 socket....(45nm) so he may just change the proccy.... 



> *www.overclock.net/amd-general/735324-first-bulldozer-design-zambezi-will-socket.html



and as i said, there is no drastic improvement in games b\w i5 750 and 1055t(once oc'd)....

and how far can you stretch i5 750 on stock hsf?????

also, if he is getting 1055t at 10k, its not at all a bad deal.... once oc'd to 3.3ghz, its at par with 955....

and i to agree with sam... let the op decide what he wants....


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 13, 2010)

i5 750 is available at 9.5k dude........
i am not saying 1055t is bad, it excels in multithreaded apps, but in gaming it should be given a second thought.
and u said "once oced it is at par with 955", but i5 750 is way ahead of 955 also.(in gaming i am talking about)
*and so here it ends--let the op decide what he wants.*


----------



## rahul.007 (Jun 14, 2010)

> and so here it ends--let the op decide what he wants.



yup....


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 14, 2010)

rahul.007 said:


> yup....



something for you to clarify all your doubts(carefully read it)--
*www.anandtech.com/show/3674/amds-sixcore-phenom-ii-x6-1090t-1055t-reviewed/1


----------



## rahul.007 (Jun 14, 2010)

but do notice that on that review, 1055t has been used at its stock speed.... i have clearly said above that first OC IT TO 3.3GHZ+ AND THEN SEE THE GAMING PERFOREMANCE.... at stock speeds, it isn't comparable to i5 750 or 955 in gaming departement....



> i know i5 750 is a tamed i7.... but oc'ing 750 wd surely need an oem hsf.... *and also once 1055t is oc'd, gaming difference b\w 1055t and i5 750 would be almost indistinguishable....* if he is getting almost same perforemance in gaming(once oc'd) + an increase in performance in multithreaded apps + no need of oem hsf + (MOST IMP) 6 cores, then why going with i5 750.... also he would be closing his upgrade path with i5 750....


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 14, 2010)

comparing an oced chip to a chip at stock speeds isnt fair.
dude to tell u a thing in the oc department intels nehalem architecture is superb.

---------- Post added at 09:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 AM ----------

here is overclocked review- 
see the 750 trump it in gaming and near in some multithreaded apps

*www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/amd-phenom-ii-x6-1055t-overclocking_7.html#sect0


----------



## rahul.007 (Jun 14, 2010)

but you cant push an i5 750 to 3.8ghZ at stock hsf.... now, i am too tired to argue.... lets stop here yaar....


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 14, 2010)

rahul.007 said:


> but you cant push an i5 750 to 3.8ghZ at stock hsf.... now, i am too tired to argue.... lets stop here yaar....



ok.ok..............stopped


----------



## rahul.007 (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Mystic (Jun 18, 2010)

Peace guys. First of all, thank you Rahul, Jaskanwar and Sam Shab - I'm sure your posts will be helpful to others as well. Now, I was seriously considering to raise the budget after pulsar_swift's post, I'm either getting a Core i7 or 1090T setup.

One thing that you guys might have missed is that this rig isn't only for gaming but would also be my workstation - graphical purpose and some multi-threaded apps I don't think would be appropriate to mention on this board.

Lastly, I *may* overlock but stability could be an issue and at this moment my budget won't allow a cooler (like h212+ or h20).

*Processor:* 
Intel Core i7 930 - Rs. 15,000.00 
*Motherboard:* 
MSI X58 Pro-E - Rs. 10,400.00 
*Monitor:*
Dell 24" S2409W / Dell 24" G2410 / Dell 23" SP2309W - Rs. 14,400.00 
*GPU:	*
MSI 5850 Twin Frozr II	- Rs.16,750.00 
*RAM:	*
Gskill 6GB 1600 DDR3 Trident Kit	- Rs.10,000.00 
*HDD:	*
WD 1 TB Caviar Black HDD	- Rs.5,100.00 
*ODD:	*
LiteOn 24x DVD/RW	- Rs.1,200.00 
*Cabinet:*
Cooler Master 690 II Advanced	- Rs.5,600.00 
*PSU:	*
Corsair TX650 -	 Rs.6,700.00 
*Keyboard / Mouse:*
Logitech Wireless Desktop MK320 -	 Rs.1,800.00 
*UPS:	*
APC 1.1KVA UPS - Rs. 4,800.00

Total = 92k. Budget: 88k. 

So, let's see, other than switching to a Phenom x6 setup, where could I save in that rig? I see there are some options like:

HDD:
Seagate Barracuda 1 TB  |  Price: Rs.3,600  |  Saving: Rs.1,500
PSU:
Corsair 550w | Price: Rs.4,900  | Saving: Rs.1,800
Monitor:
Benq G2220 22  |  Price: Rs.8,000  |  Saving: ~Rs.6500

_P.S. Any of you guys know a mid-range IPS monitor?_


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 18, 2010)

Looks good to me.
I would still say go for 2 WD 500GB HDD in RAID - It will cost Rs Rs 4200 - Savings - Rs 900
TX 650, will leave room for future additions or OCing. Downgrade to VX 550 will make it just enough.
No need to spend 14K on monitor. Spend 9K any model which you like and save 5K.

Total Savings = 900+5000 = Rs 5900


----------



## mavihs (Jun 18, 2010)

> raphical purpose and some multi-threaded apps I don't think would be appropriate to mention on this board.


you can't mention here then can you PM me the apps as its going to better if they are going to run better on i7 or 1090T.


> So, let's see, other than switching to a Phenom x6 setup, where could I save in that rig?


switching to phenom is a better option as you can save a lot in RAM & mobo & can have a good OC as you will be able to buy a HSF which in turn will give  you a better overall performance even in games!



> HDD:
> Seagate Barracuda 1 TB  |  Price: Rs.3,600  |  Saving: Rs.1,500


you'll have a decrease in performance.


> Monitor:
> Benq G2220 22  |  Price: Rs.8,000  |  Saving: ~Rs.6500


_better not to go for this as its a TN panel.
_



> I would still say go for 2 WD 500GB HDD in RAID - It will cost Rs Rs 4200 - Savings - Rs 900


i wudn't recommend RAID for a workstaion as RAID has higher chances of data loss!





> No need to spend 14K on monitor. Spend 9K any model which you like and save 5K.


as this is a workstation it is better to get a IPS panel as you have to play with colours & for this IPS panel is going to better & it won't come cheap!


----------



## Mystic (Jun 18, 2010)

Do you recommend any motherboard for Phenom x6 1090T? Just so that I can get a quick price quote from SMC, need to see how much am I exactly gonna save here.

Absolutely, IPS has more colour accuracy. I've been looking at these two monitors: Dell 2209WA and U2311H - the latter one is about jaw-dropping Rs.14k but have to confirm the availability in Delhi. Sent an email, let's see.


----------



## mavihs (Jun 18, 2010)

> Do you recommend any motherboard for Phenom x6 1090T? Just so that I can get a quick price quote from SMC, need to see how much am I exactly gonna save here.


ASUS M4A89GTD-PROUSB3


> Absolutely, IPS has more colour accuracy. I've been looking at these two monitors: Dell 2209WA and U2311H - the latter one is about jaw-dropping Rs.14k but have to confirm the availability in Delhi. Sent an email, let's see.


whom have you sent the e-mail to?


----------



## Mystic (Jun 20, 2010)

AMD Phenom II X6 1090T: Rs.15,000
ASUS M4A89GTD-PROUSB3: Rs10,800.00

Meh, about the same cost. I guess I could save by degrading the RAM to 4GB, and that's it.

Anyway, got the price quote from SMC:

*Processor: *
Intel Core i7 930 - 14500
*Motherboard: *
MSI X58 Pro-E -- 10500
*Monitor: *
Dell ST2410 -- 12500/-
Dell G2410 -- 15500/-
Dell SP2309W -- 14250/-
Dell U2311H -- 13500/- (Available from next week.)
*GPU:* 
MSI 5850 Twin Frozr II -- 16700/-
*RAM: *
Gskill 6GB 1600 DDR3 Trident Kit -- 10100/-
*HDD: 
*WD 1 TB Caviar Black HDD -- 5100/-
*ODD: 
*LG 24x DVD/RW -- 1150
*Cabinet: 
*Cooler Master 690 II Advanced -- 5600/-
*Cooler:*
Hyper 212+ -- 1900/-
*PSU: 
*Corsair TX650 / 550W --NA
Coolermaster GX 650/550W -- 5600/4500/-
*Keyboard & Mouse: *
Logitech Wireless Desktop MK320 -- 1500/-
*UPS: 
*APC 1.1KVA UPS -- 5000/-

Apparently U2311H is the best choice, I'll just pre-order it and pick up later next week. And, really, surprised that they don't have Corsair PSUs in stock.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 20, 2010)

Ha ha, corsair PSU's not in stock. SMC international in the main distributor for cooler master. It is expected. DELL U2311H, there is a thread on TE where buygaming stuff is running a pre-order, read it, it seems to have few problems. Which one are you going for X6 or i7. If i were you i will pickup i7. Your choice.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Jun 22, 2010)

@ jaskanwar singh : is corsair psu & NZXT, CM cabbys avialable in amritsar/jalandhar, as u mention d same in ur various posts. If yes then from where.


----------

